# diy external co2 reactor question



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

I have a few question i been searchin a few fourms and cant find the answer i just built a external co2 reactor with 2in pvc 10in long some 5/8 barbs anway do you have to add bio balls or somthing that makes the bubbles fine inside the reactor? I hooked up the reactor to the intake, What is the correct intake you should install it on?


----------



## JohnInFla (May 15, 2007)

mine is 1.25"pvc, abt 10" long ... hooked up to the OUTPUT of my xp3. xp3 out to top of reactor, co2 injected at top of reactor, bottom of reactor out to spray bar. No bioballs, just turbulence of bubbles rising vs flow falling, I never see bubbles out of spraybar. Pic below:










Hope this helps.

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Some use bioballs, some use nothing. I believe that the bioballs obstruct the flow.The flow is what dissipates the co2 into the water column. The bubbles continue to try to rise to the top of the reactor as the current breaks them up. The picture above is an excellent example.
Just curious John, is the long clear tube a bubble counter? Excellent job by the way!
Brian


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

yes very good job iam usin the same filter and thaxs for the pic how many bubbles does it take to get 25 or 30ppm on your tank? O and what does that long pipe on the intake do?


----------



## JohnInFla (May 15, 2007)

ponyrandy - yes, that is the bubble counter. Notice the doorbell looking thing to the left of the reactor ... that is the Fabco 55 needle valve, mounted thru the support panel.

heineken357 - there is another xp3 on the other end of that pipe. The pipe is a common manifold that feeds both xp3's from 5 different points within the aquarium. I can't answer the "how many bubbles" question yet as I only got this tank up and running late on Thursday night/Friday morning and the co2 connected Friday afternoon. I'm running it at 2 bps right now and know I'll have to turn it up some more but I haven't gotten the level set yet.

If you're interested, you can find more info about this tank renovation here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...allon-renovation-brief-photojournal-pics.html

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Very impressive indeed. Like the new scape. Please post progress photos on APC.
Brian


----------

